# Boar Teeth/Tusks/Cutters



## FireMedic380 (Jul 15, 2008)

I enjoy reading all of the posts in this category and know that big tusks are a "trophy". I'm curious, do any of you do anything with the big cutters? Save them, mount them, etc.?? Looking forward to the replies, thanks.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 15, 2008)

Kinda curious on this as well...

A buddy of mine on here was supposed to hook me up with a few sets... I was going to make a necklace out of them but he forgot..

beardgitter if you're reading this.... this is a hint.


----------



## deadend (Jul 15, 2008)

Bleach the skulls out and place them throughout the house.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 15, 2008)

deadend said:


> Bleach the skulls out and place them throughout the house.


----------



## FireMedic380 (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of a hog skull they can post, please? Thanks.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 17, 2008)

As you asked here is my euro mount that Jimmy Sears from Sterling Ga(just outside of brunswick)did for me last year...Not bad at all for $100 huh?...

His top one's are just plain weird lookin'..lol

















I'm planning on pulling the one's I got last Friday,and glueing them onto a plaque.I'll post a pic later...They were 2" and 2 1/4".


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 18, 2008)

Some nice lookin' cutters PLP!


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ive tried to make a necklace thing out of cutters, i saw a guy with some on a piece of fishing line on his mirror in his truck. Bleached me a few and they ended up falling apart in a few weeks. literally crumbling. The teeth are hollow.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 18, 2008)

To keep the cutters from coming apart fill the inside with jb weld and put ya a peice of wire out the top so you will have something to tie a string to.


----------



## FireMedic380 (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome pictures, did the taxi put a hinge in on that euro mount so you can have it open OR closed? Would love to see other pics from anyone.


----------



## gigem (Jul 18, 2008)

Good hooks PLP!


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 19, 2008)

Is there some trick to pulling the cutters. I haven't been able to pull any without breaking them


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 20, 2008)

Best way is to let the head set in the woods for a while and most the time they pull out pretty easy.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 20, 2008)

FireMedic380 said:


> Awesome pictures, did the taxi put a hinge in on that euro mount so you can have it open OR closed? Would love to see other pics from anyone.



He said he could do that,but I wanted them to be able to be seperated.The skull stays together pretty good.I just used a small stick to prop the mouth open.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jul 24, 2008)

a quick way to get the tusk out would be to simmer the skull like you were doin the european and theyll loosen up....bnew17 if you used the bleach on them that would explain the fallin apart...i do a lil taxidermy on the side and bleach is a big no no on bone..use peroxide instead and youll have better results...nice skulls plp


----------



## LureheadEd (Jul 25, 2008)

Clean the tusk, fill it with JB Weld or some other epoxy type stuff, insert an eye screw.... Add a key ring ! Works great for the keys you don't use too often, I can always find 'em in the truck console...


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 29, 2008)

Make a necklace like they do with shark teeth. Have the tusk put in a gold setting. They look great. Thats what I am going to do with mine.


----------



## HighCotton (Jul 29, 2008)

How'd the taxidermist keep the lower jaw connected to the skull?

In a deer mount, usually don't use the jaw but for a hog the lower jaw w/ teeth is impressive.


----------



## fountain (Jul 29, 2008)

here's what i did with one set




and this is my wifes--they are acrylic and th real ones are still in the freezer.





i have pulled them out, made necklaces, hung them on shelves.  i have skulls and teeth laying all over my old room at my parent's house.


----------

